# Fertility Counsellors



## Surahc (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to find fertility specialist counsellors?  Ones that are able to discuss all options.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Surhac, are you currently attending a fertility clinic?  If so, they should be able to point you in the right direction - they usually give you a leaflet detailing counselling options or you should find these in the waiting rooms.  If you're not with them already, I would contact the Regional Fertility Centre at the Royal as I'm sure they could help you.


----------



## Surahc (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Tessykins, thanks for your reply.  The thing is I don't live in Ireland although I am Irish.  And there is no support network around fertility treatment here.  I will try contacting the Regional Fertility Centre as a start.  I am coming home in a few weeks and was really hoping to set something up for then.  Thanks again.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Fertility Counselling Service (NI)  18, Heron Rd, Belfast , County Antrim , BT3 9LE  Tel: 028 9073 6081  i have an appointment with them 

/links


----------

